# Tips for Pruning Trees and Plants



## Rob Biehl (Oct 15, 2015)

Pruning is key for training plants, maintaining plant health, restricting growth, and improving the quality of flowers, stems, foliage, and fruit. Many people believe that they can chop off a few branches as needed and call it good. In reality, pruning improperly can actually do more harm than leaving plants or trees unpruned.
Click here to read standard pruning techniques and tips.


----------



## Raintree (Oct 15, 2015)

If a "tree"guy came out to my property looking like that, apron & all, I'd tell him to shove off.


----------



## Creeker (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## ATH (Oct 15, 2015)

Location, location location Raintree


----------



## treeseer (Dec 12, 2015)

Instead of loppers, he needs a spatula!

re pruning, how's this for a pruning standard? 

http://tcia.org/files/A300Part1-Pruning-D1V1-20151109.pdf


----------

